# LOCKHEED LIGHTNING I



## Ron Handgraaf (Nov 2, 2008)

AIR PUBLICATION 2021A, Vol.1
HANDBOOK of SERVICE INSTRUCTIONS
for the LIGHTNING I AEROPLANE
( similar to the A.A.F. P-38 )
august 6 1942

A very interesting manual, with lots of illustrations!

Enjoy 

Best Regards

Ron


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 2, 2008)

Ron Handgraaf said:


> AIR PUBLICATION 2021A, Vol.1
> HANDBOOK of SERVICE INSTRUCTIONS
> for the LIGHTNING I AEROPLANE
> ( similar to the A.A.F. P-38 )
> ...


----------



## spider (Apr 16, 2009)

I too would very much like to get my hands on the P-38 Erection and Mainenance manual. I don't mind which model it is. At the very minimum I am interested in the wing incidence angles along the span. If anyone has solid documentation of these angles and can post it that also would be a help. I have the pilots manuals already.


----------



## brewerjerry (Apr 17, 2009)

spider said:


> I too would very much like to get my hands on the P-38 Erection and Mainenance manual. I don't mind which model it is. At the very minimum I am interested in the wing incidence angles along the span. If anyone has solid documentation of these angles and can post it that also would be a help. I have the pilots manuals already.



Hi
Coincidently I have been after one for ages and have finally won a CD of one on e bay, grand sum of USD 8 + shipping . 
It is for the p-38L, If it is actually an E&M manual,
(It may take a week or so to arrive), i will check the copyright to see if i can post it here.
Or arrange otherwise  
Who says christmas only comes once a year ....... 
Cheers
Jerry


----------



## spider (Apr 19, 2009)

It is very cool to hear that a manual has been located.


----------



## brewerjerry (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi All
P-38 manual arrived but cd has a 'word document on scanning copyright' and the manual pages has 'property of air force central museum '.

So unfortunately can't post here on the board.

Attached a page that may answer the question on wing incidences under fair use.

Mod's if not OK please delete and my apologies, 
If needs be PM me.

Cheers
Jerry


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 29, 2009)

brewerjerry said:


> Hi All
> P-38 manual arrived but cd has a 'word document on scanning copyright' and the manual pages has 'property of air force central museum '.



Thanks anyway Jerry. To bad I know I would have liked to have seen that manual.


----------



## spider (May 2, 2009)

I got what might be the same E&M manual you did off eBay. The quality of the scans is shockingly poor and some of the pages are missing.

Thanks for taking the time to lend a helping hand, I appreciate it.


----------



## brewerjerry (May 2, 2009)

spider said:


> I got what might be the same E&M manual you did off eBay. The quality of the scans is shockingly poor and some of the pages are missing.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to lend a helping hand, I appreciate it.



Hi
Could be the same one , I have just had time to actually really look at mine and it has at least one scan from the book warbird tech P-38 Vol 2 by speciality press,
even shows the book page number..... 
Still there is some new stuff for me,
and the only 'E&M manual' I found so far.
cheers
Jerry


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 2, 2009)

brewerjerry said:


> Hi All
> P-38 manual arrived but cd has a 'word document on scanning copyright' and the manual pages has 'property of air force central museum '



Jerry - I don't think anyone could claim copyright on a government manual unless they buy the exclusive rights to that document and show it on the document, not just them claiming copyright. Even then, as long as you're not uing the data for profit or gain, I see no problem with posting this data. I'm not sure what the "air force central museum" is but if it is a civilian org trying to claim copyright on a former USAAF pub, well they are full of it.

We've had a few numbnuts come on here trying to claim copyright on government pubs and in no certain terms told them to take a hike.


----------



## Sweb (May 2, 2009)

All DoD documents, unless classified, are public domain. I can pretty much get any manual for military hardware that has gone unclassified. You will have to go through some red tape to prove a need for them but once acquired that opens up the library. Now, getting them is a waiting game unless purchased through some T.O. seller who maintains a data base of the various branches. 

The P-38 technical data has no restrictions on public acquisition and use.


----------

